
Do Foreigners Crowd Natives out of STEM Degrees and Occupations? - barry-cotter
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/0019793919894554
======
barry-cotter
This article examines effects of the US Immigration Act of 1990 on STEM
(science, technology, engineering, and mathematics) education and labor market
outcomes for native-born Americans. The Act increased the inflow and stock of
foreign STEM workers in the United States, potentially altering the relative
desirability of STEM fields for natives. The authors examine effects of the
policy on STEM degree completion, STEM occupational choice, and employment
rates separately for black and white men and women. The novel identification
strategy measures exposure to foreign STEM workers of age 18 native cohorts
immediately before and after the policy change via geographic dispersion of
foreign-born STEM workers in 1980, which predicts subsequent foreign STEM
flows. The Act affected natives in three ways: 1) black male students moved
away from STEM majors; 2) white male STEM graduates moved away from STEM
occupations; and 3) white female STEM graduates moved out of the workforce.

------
jelliclesfarm
Isn’t it like cutting off the nose to spite the face?

